# Thera Tube



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I have recantly been able to draw back thera tube black. My question is what is the best ammo for this when its drawed at full elongation? Also what thera TUBE is best for .50 cal lead and for .44. Also what is best for rocks?

Thanks SlinginDylan.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You will want some heavy ammo with this setup. I assume by "full elongation", you mean a 5:1 or more stretched to relaxed ratio. If so, the potential with about 34 inch draw is around 30 lb/ft of energy. Based on tests with Yellow, Red and Green Theratube, I would be very surprised to see a Black set producing more than about 190 fps. A lead ball weighing about 300 grains should do the trick. That's about .59 cal.

The best Theratube setup I have found for .50 lead is looped Yellow.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> You will want some heavy ammo with this setup. I assume by "full elongation", you mean a 5:1 or more stretched to relaxed ratio. If so, the potential with about 34 inch draw is around 30 lb/ft of energy. Based on tests with Yellow, Red and Green Theratube, I would be very surprised to see a Black set producing more than about 190 fps. A lead ball weighing about 300 grains should do the trick. That's about .59 cal.
> 
> The best Theratube setup I have found for .50 lead is looped Yellow.


I am also just learning about the different tube strengths and capabilities. Would you happen to know which of the Theratube offerings would approximate Tex's Heavy Tubes? I am going to order a set from Tex and am just curious.

Thank you


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> You will want some heavy ammo with this setup. I assume by "full elongation", you mean a 5:1 or more stretched to relaxed ratio. If so, the potential with about 34 inch draw is around 30 lb/ft of energy. Based on tests with Yellow, Red and Green Theratube, I would be very surprised to see a Black set producing more than about 190 fps. A lead ball weighing about 300 grains should do the trick. That's about .59 cal.
> 
> The best Theratube setup I have found for .50 lead is looped Yellow.


I am also just learning about the different tube strengths and capabilities. Would you happen to know which of the Theratube offerings would approximate Tex's Heavy Tubes? I am going to order a set from Tex and am just curious.

Thank you
[/quote]

I can't help there. I haven't had the opportunity to test Tex's tubes.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> You will want some heavy ammo with this setup. I assume by "full elongation", you mean a 5:1 or more stretched to relaxed ratio. If so, the potential with about 34 inch draw is around 30 lb/ft of energy. Based on tests with Yellow, Red and Green Theratube, I would be very surprised to see a Black set producing more than about 190 fps. A lead ball weighing about 300 grains should do the trick. That's about .59 cal.
> 
> The best Theratube setup I have found for .50 lead is looped Yellow.


I am also just learning about the different tube strengths and capabilities. Would you happen to know which of the Theratube offerings would approximate Tex's Heavy Tubes? I am going to order a set from Tex and am just curious.

Thank you
[/quote]

I can't help there. I haven't had the opportunity to test Tex's tubes.
[/quote]

OK Thanks Henry. I enjoy your posts


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thx to all, I want to buy some tex heavy tubes.


----------

